# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Algas >  identificar alga teimosa

## Adriano Sousa

ol. h umas semanas valentes que tenho um problema que persiste em no desaparecer. 



 estranho porque esta alga aparece na ausencia de luz, principalmente cresce a partir do inicio da manha. depois deixo estar umas 10 11 horas de luz e desaparece por completo ou quase.... no dia seguinte de manha ja volta a aparecer.
tenho usado ZEOZYM e essa mesma alga continua. 
a alga  mesmo preta e depois aparecem bolhinhas de ar.... 
alguem me pode dizer o que  e como combate-la?? 

abrao

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Parece-me dinoflegelados. Penso que o zeozym ajudar nessa tarefa, mas a korallen zucht recomenda combinar o zeozym com coral snow e zeobak.

 Abrao
 Miguel Reis

----------


## Adriano Sousa

Obrigado Miguel .
tambm j me tinham dito que podia ser isso. mas achavam estranho isso desaparecer com a luz, de qualquer forma a ver se arranjo esse coral snow e o zeobak. abrao

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas

Para as cianos deves misturar meia colher de ch de zeozym por cada 600 litros num copo com gua do aqurio e misturar bem, esperar cinco minutos e colocar as gotas de Zeobak, misturar novamente e esperar mais uns cinco minutos e s depois colocar no aqurio sem desligar o escumador. Podes fazer isto dia sim, dia no e alternar com o Coral Snow, tambm ele misturado com Zeobak (ou Biomate se tiveres).

----------


## Adriano Sousa

obrigado cesar. vou apontar essas medidas e assim que tiver ja o fao. abrao

j agora alguem me sabe dizer quais os principais motivos para isto aparecer?

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Ol: 

Sou nova nestas lides... mas como tambm tenho algumas dessas bacterias no meu aqua tenho andado a ler sobre o assunto e ao que parece tem a ver com falta de nutrientes e circulao... Mas eu ainda estou a fazer a ciclagem inicial. 

Podes pesquisar aqui no forum pois encontras diversos posts com explicaes e ajudas, encontras inclusive colegas que fizeram tratamentos e foram publicando os resultados.

Espero ter ajudado.

Vou tambm publicando no meu post a evoluo dos cianos. 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Ateno que Dinoflagelados e Cianos no so a mesma coisa.

E os tratamentos so radicalmente diferentes.

Procura no frum por dinoflagelados ou v o meu post Ricordea Dream e vs como dei cabo deles.

Cianos aparecem por excesso de nutrientes e falta de circulao.

Dinos aparecem por guas demasiado limpas, luz, elementos traco e fonte de carbono.


Abraos,

----------


## Adriano Sousa

> Sou nova nestas lides... mas como tambm tenho algumas dessas bacterias no meu aqua tenho andado a ler sobre o assunto e ao que parece tem a ver com falta de nutrientes e circulao... Mas eu ainda estou a fazer a ciclagem inicial. 
> 
> Podes pesquisar aqui no forum pois encontras diversos posts com explicaes e ajudas, encontras inclusive colegas que fizeram tratamentos e foram publicando os resultados.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> Vou tambm publicando no meu post a evoluo dos cianos. 
> 
> Cumprimentos


obrigado Florbela. talvez tenhas algo de razo no sentido dos nutrientes. H uns meses a tras tive umas mudanas no aquario. 
mudei de HQI 2x150  para 6x T5 39w
comecei a usar Biopellets. (nitritos e nitratos e phofatos tudo pra zero) 
tenho andado a fazer 20 a 30% de TPA quase semanais 
quanto  circulao tenho uma vortech mp10 e duas bombas  superficie de 2600litros\h  e o aqua  de 200litros mais sump

----------


## Adriano Sousa

> Boas ,
> 
> Ateno que Dinoflagelados e Cianos no so a mesma coisa.
> 
> E os tratamentos so radicalmente diferentes.
> 
> Procura no frum por dinoflagelados ou v o meu post Ricordea Dream e vs como dei cabo deles.
> 
> Cianos aparecem por excesso de nutrientes e falta de circulao.
> ...


Obrigado Rui, como ja disse anteriormente. fiz essas mudanas e nos ultimos tempo tenho tido bastantes mudanas, at no crescimento dos corais. amanha j me chega o zeobak e ja vemos como corre. abrao

----------


## Adriano Sousa

ol de novo. depois de umas duas semanas a experimentar o zeozin com o zeobac os resultados so nulos. aspirei as ditas algas ou supostamente dinoflagelados. e continuan a resistir. alguem me pode dar outra soluo?
 curioso mas no dia seguinte de fazer uma TPA parece que apareceu mais,. 

abrao

----------


## Miguel Correia

> ol de novo. depois de umas duas semanas a experimentar o zeozin com o zeobac os resultados so nulos. aspirei as ditas algas ou supostamente dinoflagelados. e continuan a resistir. alguem me pode dar outra soluo?
>  curioso mas no dia seguinte de fazer uma TPA parece que apareceu mais,. 
> 
> abrao


Viva Adriano,

Uma soluo poder ser desligar o reactor de biopellets, penso que deves ter pouco "alimento" para o reactor e como tal deve estar a criar desequilbrios no sistema.

Cumprimentos, 
Miguel

----------


## Adriano Sousa

> Viva Adriano,
> 
> Uma soluo poder ser desligar o reactor de biopellets, penso que deves ter pouco "alimento" para o reactor e como tal deve estar a criar desequilbrios no sistema.
> 
> Cumprimentos, 
> Miguel


Muito obrigado. desligo j o reactor e ja se faz o teste. 
no descartando esta possibilidade agradeo mais lguma possivel soluo. 
obrigado Miguel

----------


## Adriano Sousa

Seguindo a ideia do amigo Miguel j tenho o reactor de pellets desligada. abrao

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Seguindo a ideia do amigo Miguel j tenho o reactor de pellets desligada. abrao


Outra coisa Adriano, aproveita que tens o reactor desligado e se tiveres gua faz uma tpa com uma mangueira fina (para no retirar muita gua rpidamente) para aspirar o mximo de cianos que vires, deixa uns dias a ver como reagem.

Lembra-te que o reactor de pellets ao ficar uns dias parado deve ficar com a gua a cheirar mal, mais vale deitares a gua fora e se depois quiseres activ-lo, voltas a encher.

Abrao,
Miguel

----------


## Adriano Sousa

amanha ja tiro o reactor. as pellets podem secar? 
e depois voltar a usar?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> amanha ja tiro o reactor. as pellets podem secar? 
> e depois voltar a usar?


Sim, que tenha conhecimento no h qualquer problema.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Seguindo a ideia do amigo Miguel j tenho o reactor de pellets desligada. abrao


 :Ol: 

Conseguiste debelar os cianos?

----------

